# Cat Scratch Retailation Get Ugly



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Tuesday, June 23, 2009*

Cat scratch retaliation gets very ugly

*Dianne Williamson*
:up:Lisa Tuttle's cat had just given birth to a litter when the man came walking down Dupuis Avenue with his dog.

Ms. Tuttle suspects that the otherwise-docile feline was feeling territorial when she spotted the Irish setter, which is why it ran toward the dog June 14 and tried to attack it.

The dog's owner, meanwhile, tried to shield his pet behind his legs. The cat scratched the man, who went home and called police. He also called Ms. Tuttle, who told him it was unlikely that her cat had rabies and that it was doubtful he'd contract it from a simple scratch, anyway.

"He told me that he might have to get a series of rabies shots, and that they cost a lot of money," Ms. Tuttle said. "He said he was going to see his doctor. He kept talking about money. I told him I was sorry, but that the cat was probably being protective of her babies. The conversation ended with nothing bad."

She never heard from him again until Friday, when the man returned with his dog to Dupuis Avenue. And, in front of at least one adult and four horrified children who had been playing on the quiet dead-end street, he proceeded to beat the cat to death with a stick, according to witnesses.

"My 7-year-old came in crying and screaming, 'The man killed Lily, the man killed Lily!' " recounted a tearful Ms. Tuttle. "I ran outside and found Lily in the street, lying in a pool of blood."

Mary Pepper, who lives across the street from Ms. Tuttle, said she opened her window when she heard children screaming outside.

"He beat the cat with a stick until the stick broke," said Ms. Pepper. "He kept yelling, 'Whose cat is this? Whose cat is this?' There was a lot of blood. He was enraged. And the kids were all watching, absolutely horrified. I was shouting out the window, 'What do you think you're doing?' It was very scary."

The man, Thomas Foley of Stoneham Road, called police after he killed the cat and told officers that he was acting in self-defense.

"He said the cat came after him again, so he hit the cat with the stick to protect himself," said Sgt. Kerry Hazelhurst, reading from the police report.

Lily, a black and white 1-year-old, weighed seven pounds.

Ms. Pepper said the cat was typically calm and friendly and a favorite of neighborhood children.

After Mr. Foley killed the cat, he began to walk home. Ms. Tuttle acknowledged that she jumped in her car, caught up with Mr. Foley and punched him in the face. According to the police report, Mr. Foley declined to pursue assault charges.

"He just walked off like it was nothing," Ms. Tuttle said. "He came with the deliberate intention of killing my cat. He doesn't even live on this street."

Stoneham Road is one street away from Dupuis, which is off Massasoit Road.

Ms. Tuttle didn't know Mr. Foley's name when she went to the police station yesterday to get a copy of the police report. A clerk refused to provide it and said it would be mailed. Ms. Tuttle went to the courthouse and tried to get a restraining order but failed, because she has no relationship with Mr. Foley. She said she's contacted several animal rights groups and plans to file an application for a criminal complaint.

"I can't let this go," said Ms. Tuttle, who buried Lily in the backyard. "I close my eyes at night and see my cat lying in a pool of blood. My daughter is afraid to go outside and play. I can't believe he did that in front of my kids. It was so malicious. I don't want this man to get away with this. It's not right."

Mr. Foley did not return messages left yesterday on his answering machine and with a man who answered the phone and identified himself as Mr. Foley's son.

Sgt. Hazelhurst said he didn't anticipate that police would file charges against either party.

"His defense will be that he was defending himself and that it happened before," Sgt. Hazelhurst said. "It will be up to the courts."


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

scumbag


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Where did this occur?


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

It really doesn't say, but I believe looking at the spokesperson for the p.d. it could be 
Worcester.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thomas Foley of Stoneham Road is a big bag of shit who needs to be tied between two trucks driving in the opposite direction.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Cat Scatch Fever


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

MORON!!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

what an asshole!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

It would definately be worth the forcible sodomy collar I would face for turning that stick on that jackass. Just need one PETA person on the jury.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

What a fucking asshole....this pisses me off to NO end.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

What a little pussy. WAAAAH you're cat scratched meeeeeee. Better keep your dog on a tight leash. Wouldn't want him wandering in front of a CAR....I would never condone this behavior, I just hope this guy gets his...


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.solarnavigator.net/animal_kingdom/mammals/tigers.htm








Try taking a stick to this cat asshole.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> It would definately be worth the forcible sodomy collar I would face for turning that stick on that jackass. Just need one PETA person on the jury.


Which is worse...having pictures of you all over the internet dressed up as Rambo and playing airsoft, or posting on Masscops that you want to stick it in that guys pooper?

:woot:


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Good thing you missed my comment on checking out bulges!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hush said:


> Good thing you missed my comment on checking out bulges!


BEEP BEEEEEP BEEEEEEEEEEEP BEEEEEEEP BEEEEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Let the record show, the needle is still on STRAIGHT.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> Good thing you missed my comment on checking out bulges!


No, I saw that one too.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

This GAYdar definitely fits more into the theme of the board..lmmfao


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

NPD108 said:


> What a little pussy. WAAAAH you're cat scratched meeeeeee. Better keep your dog on a tight leash. Wouldn't want him wandering in front of a CAR....I would never condone this behavior, I just hope this guy gets his...


I would prefer that the dog lags behind and he wander's into big truck traffic.


----------

